# 1080P movie now $6.99



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Picture is worth a thousand words.... :nono2:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The 24 hour limitations are bad enough, but that just over the top for me.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

davring said:


> The 24 hour limitations are bad enough, but that just over the top for me.


With that price, I'll never use it:eek2:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't even use it with my HDMI 1080p TV.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I still see no 1080p programming on 501, only standard HD  Not that I would buy that anyway.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

NFW :eek2:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

fredp said:


> Picture is worth a thousand words.... :nono2:


That's a lot. I'll pass!


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

OMFG, almost as ridiculous as most of the adult programming PPV; man you'd have to really want porn to pay $11.99 for one show, for 24 hours, lol.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

are they aware that you can rent like 5-10 Blu-rays (TRUE 1080P) a month from BB or NF for like $10-12?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

They're relying on the true couch potato who can't even get up to order from the likes of Netflix.


----------



## dishguy77 (Oct 9, 2008)

no thanks I think I'll stick with NF. 9.99/mo, great shipping times, and a much wider selection.

1080p VoD= epic fail


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well there's no free lunch any more. From Crave:


> We knew it was coming, but Wednesday Netflix made it official--starting in November, those who rent Blu-ray movies will be charged an extra dollar, in addition to standard subscription fees.


Of course, that's still quite a bit cheaper than $6.99 a movie....


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

$6.99 they have got to be kidding !!
Until all these PPV Movies go down to under $4.00 they will never see my money.

If it's worth watching, see it in the theater, if not wait for Starz to show it.


----------



## tsanders3 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a VIP612 and used to have the 1080p programing on 501. About a week ago it disappeared. I called Dish tonight and one tech guy told me it was IMPOSSIBLE to get 501 1080p on a ViP612. I told him that the Dish websiteclearly states a ViP612 will do 1080p pay per view. He said he asked everybody and it was not possible. I hung up and called again and the new tech person said Dish does not have any 1080p content available right now. I really wanted to try it and was waiting for Speed Racer or something other than what they had been offering. 
Wish they would get the facts straight and let me know what is going on.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I wish they'd stop messing around and just broadcast some 1080p movies on PPV, instead of wait for them to download for VOD.

FWIW, 1080p 24Hz (full frame every 1/24th of a second) uses less bandwidth than standard 1080i 60Hz (full frame every 1/30th of second).

Of course this would waste a channel somewhat, since only people with 1080p capability could view it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> Of course this would waste a channel somewhat, since only people with 1080/24p capability could view it.


Fixed.

And, since this is a tiny percentage of HDTV owners, it isn't likely to happen.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

True, but the receiver could test the TV, and let's say it could accept 1080p/60 but not 1080p/24; the receiver itself could do a 3:2 pulldown, and output 1080p/60.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> True, but the receiver could test the TV, and let's say it could accept 1080p/60 but not 1080p/24; the receiver itself could do a 3:2 pulldown, and output 1080p/60.


These movies are encoded at 1080/24p, not 1080/60p. All of the data contained in a 1080/24p movie can be encoded into a 1080/60i encode, which is compatible with virtually ALL HDTVs. There would be virtually no difference between a 1080/60i and a 1080/60p encode, since the source is 1080/24p, so there's no reason to double the required bandwidth and hard drive space for virtually zero benefit, which is why it isn't done.

It would be different if the source was 60p video, but it isn't; it's 24 fps film.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tsanders3 said:


> I have a VIP612 and used to have the 1080p programing on 501. About a week ago it disappeared. I called Dish tonight and one tech guy told me it was IMPOSSIBLE to get 501 1080p on a ViP612. I told him that the Dish websiteclearly states a ViP612 will do 1080p pay per view. He said he asked everybody and it was not possible. I hung up and called again and the new tech person said Dish does not have any 1080p content available right now. I really wanted to try it and was waiting for Speed Racer or something other than what they had been offering.
> Wish they would get the facts straight and let me know what is going on.


Speed Racer shows up on my 612 and my 722. Of course, I don't have a 1080p compatible TV, so it would show up on my equipment.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

did all the PPV prices go up? HDPPV channels its $5.99 per movie. I thought it used to be $3.99?


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

IIP said:


> These movies are encoded at 1080/24p, not 1080/60p. All of the data contained in a 1080/24p movie can be encoded into a 1080/60i encode, which is compatible with virtually ALL HDTVs. There would be virtually no difference between a 1080/60i and a 1080/60p encode, since the source is 1080/24p, so there's no reason to double the required bandwidth and hard drive space for virtually zero benefit, which is why it isn't done.
> 
> It would be different if the source was 60p video, but it isn't; it's 24 fps film.


I'm not sure how this relates to what I said, but ok, lol. In case I wasn't clear, I said you could have 1080p/24 PPV, and have the receiver convert it down to something non-compatible TV's could display, like 1080p/60 or 1080i/30, whatever, as it was being output, not before saving to disk. I never said anything about doubling bandwidth, you must have missread.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Maybe the receiver doesn't have the hardware to convert it?


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

phrelin said:


> They're relying on the true couch potato who can't even get up to order from the likes of Netflix.


Exactly. I just rented Speed Racer for $4 at BB. Got about 30 mins into it and had to turn if off though - wtf kinda movie is that?


----------



## tsanders3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you know what version of the software the 612 has? Is it 6.02? I read in another forum that the versions after 6.0 will not do 1080pVOD. Just interested.



phrelin said:


> Speed Racer shows up on my 612 and my 722. Of course, I don't have a 1080p compatible TV, so it would show up on my equipment.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ZBoomer said:


> I'm not sure how this relates to what I said, but ok, lol. In case I wasn't clear, I said you could have 1080p/24 PPV, and have the receiver convert it down to something non-compatible TV's could display, like 1080p/60 or 1080i/30, whatever, as it was being output, not before saving to disk. I never said anything about doubling bandwidth, you must have missread.


The receiver already does this; if your TV "fails" the 1080/24p test, you can still order and watch the movie, and the receiver will convert it into 1080/60i, which as I said earlier will be compatible with nearly every HDTV. It will still be a higher-bitrate file as compared to a normal broadcast and will look better (less compression artifacting) even if converted.

I guess I was thrown off because most of these threads are from folks who have a TV that supports 1080/60p who are upset that their "1080p TV" doesn't support 1080/24p, so they don't get the native progressive scan signal. There has been much moaning and wailing that the receiver doesn't convert 1080/24p into 1080/60p (it converts to 1080/60i instead), though in practice there is almost zero difference between the two when watching a 24p source on a 60 Hz refresh TV.

So, if I falsely attributed something to your comment, I appologize.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

fredp said:


> Picture is worth a thousand words.... :nono2:


NO 7.1 Channel *LOSSLESS AUDIO*, No 40Mbps headroom for demanding content, no extras like Bluray, and $7 to boot? How stupid does Chaz think people are?


----------



## Mokbol (Oct 13, 2008)

the 1080p programing on 501. About a week ago it disappeared. I called Dish tonight and one tech guy told me it was IMPOSSIBLE to get 501 1080p on a ViP612. I told him that the Dish websiteclearly states a ViP612 will do 1080p pay per view. He said he asked everybody and it was not possible. I hung up and called again and the new tech person


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tsanders3 said:


> Do you know what version of the software the 612 has? Is it 6.02? I read in another forum that the versions after 6.0 will not do 1080pVOD. Just interested.


I have 6.02. I don't know when the 1080p was added.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

My 622 had HD VOD at first than it disappeared. I was getting the "You've been Turbocharged" message on the sereen saver. Eventually the screen saver went back to the usual "tips" messages - HD VOD went away at the same time.

What gives? Did they roll back the "Turbo" software? I'm not at home now to confirm the s/w version. I was happy to get "Turbocharged" even though my current TV cannot take advantage. I thought I was all set for the future.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

There is no 1080i/60, the standard is 1080i/30.

1080i/60 would have the same bandwidth as 1080p/60 only interlaced.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

IIP said:


> The receiver already does this; if your TV "fails" the 1080/24p test, you can still order and watch the movie, and the receiver will convert it into 1080/60i, which as I said earlier will be compatible with nearly every HDTV. It will still be a higher-bitrate file as compared to a normal broadcast and will look better (less compression artifacting) even if converted.


Yeah, exactly... so why not transmit EVERY HD PPV movie in native 1080p/24; then let the receiver downconvert to whatever the TV could display. 

If the TV couldn't accept the signal, downconvert it to an interlaced signal, just like it does on the 1080p VOD.

That was my original idea. This would use even less bandwidth than transmitting the standard 1080i signal, and look better.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If I remember correctly when the 1080p service was announced it was talked about that Dish's receivers don't easily process a 1080p video... it has to be done in software instead of hardware. I think it was stated that all other processing to the HD is limited during the playback of a 1080p movie. If that is the case, the other tuners wouldn't be usable at the same time.... maybe someone could test that if they ever watch a 1080p movie.


----------

